# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Another stock building attempt

## Toby

@Maca49 gave me this bit of walnut quite a while ago and I was about to get in semi inletted for me but decided it wouldn't be the same if someone did the hard bit for me so I am doing it myself.

I haven't completely fucked it yet which is a good thing haha  :Grin: 





Really wish I had a bandsaw and mill drill, would make this 1000 times easier I reckon

----------


## Maca49

Wow you clever little shit! Well Ill be hanging out to see this finished and what the grain is like, this timber was 35 yrs in storage till I got it!
 :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

It's a bit chunky for my munty little fingers Toby.

----------


## Toby

Well I stuffed it up a bit trying to use a chisel. Should have used the router instead. Hopefully there's a die the right color and I'll fill in everything with bedding stuff

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Good to see you having another lash at it Tobe. Also good to see you cleaned up the bench mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

> Good to see you having another lash at it Tobe. Also good to see you cleaned up the bench mate


Looks like he justxpushed it off onto the floor! Don't trip over that chainsaw Tobez!

----------


## Chop3r

Shit, and here I was thinking that my shed was a bloody mess but you got me stuffed Toby. I just checked out a peice of walnut that I have had in the shed and I was going to use it to replace the stock on my Finnwolf but the bloody walnut is warped. Plan B coming up

----------


## Toby



----------


## Toby

Still got heaps of wood to take off with the rasp. Had enough of it today been a fair few hours on her today. Finally got the floor pate matched up to action. I might get the bedding compound and bed everything first so all the excess and what not will come off when I shape the stock.

----------


## JoshC

I'd be tempted to hack it down a bit with a chainsaw if you don't have bandsaw/jig saw etc. Although I do most of my wood work with a chainsaw! Haha

----------


## gadgetman

Just keep the welder away from it Toby.

----------


## Grutsyboy

get an electric planer to take the bulk of quicker, or a raspy disc in a grinder. way easier and quicker than a hand rasp lol,

----------


## Maca49

Hey Toby I've got a Ryobi planer here you can have, needs a belt guard which I can't get for it! Let me know

----------


## Toby

Thanks for the ideas and offers but Im alright using man power for now haha. Gotta build up my muscles somehow eh

----------


## Gapped axe

Should of got someone with a copy router to do the inletting for you. Then you only need to do the shapey thingy.

----------


## Toby

I tried building a stock duplicator earlier this year but I failed at that

----------


## Gapped axe

I did a stock for my 6.5 yrs ago. Got Wood Masters in Rotorua to do the routing, very worth while.

----------


## Toby

So I got the bedding stuff Friday and done that. Just cracked it open today and will leave to fully harden over the weekend. It's pretty shit I didn't do it very well I don't think. Happy enough with it for my first time ever bedding something though will rough it up a bit and fill in with some more compound and give it another go at some stage and hopefully it'll come out better.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not enough compound.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ishoot10s

Holy shit fuck Tobes. You could have ripped that lump lengthwise and had two stocks! Now you'll have to gather all the dust and filings and mix it with epoxy to make a composite one!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Probably should have aye, taking ages to shave it down with the bloody rasp

----------


## veitnamcam

Flap disk on grinder?

----------


## Maca49

Do you want that planer!

----------


## Toby

I'm sticking to me guns  :Have A Nice Day:  lack of I should say haha I've kinda stalled on it atm as I will wait until I get a new recoil pad and make the butt to fit it. I might try rough up the bedding around the low spots and redo it

----------


## stug

Re-do the whole bedding at once Toby, don't just do the low bits. Just give the existing bedding a light sand/grind and do it again.

----------


## Toby

> Re-do the whole bedding at once Toby, don't just do the low bits. Just give the existing bedding a light sand/grind and do it again.


Sweet thanks, will do that

----------


## Toby

Been a bit slack with updates, mainly because I've done fuck all on it until today


LOTS of rasping 

Took it with me this morning and cut the shape out on the band saw, have a feeling I've made the grip too thin  :Oh Noes: 

I brought a recoil pad marked around it in vivid and am working to the outside of the line, hopes are I can sand out all the roughness in a vivid line thickness later to bring it to the right size


I gave this bit a quick sand up since I'll be cutting it all out anyway and oiled it once cause the wood looked nice. Can't wait to see it finished but it should look nice, and be darker as I will give it more then one coat. Pics dont do the wood justice it looks better in person, except for those holes at the end. Stupid borer or something right?

----------


## Rushy

You gotta show me that when I am there Toby.  Legend"

----------


## Maca49

He's sending the rifle to me to sight in Rushy! :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Was raining this morning so thought I'd better stay home and do a bit of work on the stock. Will be getting me a checkering set soon toon so can start getting acceptable before I finish the stock. I have a pattern in my head thats simple and should be pleasing to MY eye  :Psmiley:  Same as the one on my 8mm  :Grin: 





Still looks funny atm but it should look better once I start thinning it down around the action. For now I'll leave it fat so I have something to hold in the vice 


Inletting is rough as guts I better not show the bottom




I'm wondering if I want to keep going atm or try find where I can buy a grip cap from. Then it gives me a shape to follow as well as look nice

----------


## Gibo

Waikato lid would make a good grip cap bro  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Keep at it Tobes, it is literally starting to take shape....good onya mate!!!!!!!

----------


## Maca49

> Was raining this morning so thought I'd better stay home and do a bit of work on the stock. Will be getting me a checkering set soon toon so can start getting acceptable before I finish the stock. I have a pattern in my head thats simple and should be pleasing to MY eye  Same as the one on my 8mm 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks funny atm but it should look better once I start thinning it down around the action. For now I'll leave it fat so I have something to hold in the vice 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill ask my guy here if hes got one for you

----------


## Chop3r

I think there is a spare one in the shed. If I find it you can have it

----------


## Toby

That'll be awesome thanks. Could you let me know the measurements for it if you find it? I might not have left enough space for one to be put on

----------


## Chop3r

42 mil long 28 ml wide. PM me your address and it will post it. If its no good then toss it. I have used different coloured woods to make a gap in the past an rthey looked ok. If you want shall I send by Fastways??  :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

That'll just fit!

I was thinking about using jarra as its a nice dark red colour. Would be good since I dont have ebony

----------


## Chop3r

Ebony can be a right bastard to use, something to do with the dust from memory

----------


## Toby

Hey thanks Chop3r it arrived ages ago forgot to say cheers. Not sure if I will use it though it's pretty small even compared to my .22lr's so I might keep looking. Would you like it back?

----------


## Maca49

My mans come up short Toby, a piece of hardwood with a thin plastic? Separator between would look good

----------


## Toby

I could use a bit of white plastic. When I brought the studs for the stock I also got the white spacers so white grip cap spacer would match the rest of the stock aye. 

Bloody hell I sound like a women matching shoes to her eye colour or whatever

----------


## Rushy

> I could use a bit of white plastic. When I brought the studs for the stock I also got the white spacers so white grip cap spacer would match the rest of the stock aye. 
> 
> Bloody hell I sound like a women matching shoes to her eye colour or whatever


Monique says you sound like a bloody woman Toby.

----------


## Chop3r

Nah its all good Toby, toss it or save it for something else

----------


## Chop3r

White plastic I have shit loads of at 3mil thick

----------


## Toby

How hard is it to make it a nice shape? It's either trying to shape up something my self or just buy one new where ever you get them from

----------


## Chop3r

> How hard is it to make it a nice shape? It's either trying to shape up something my self or just buy one new where ever you get them from


I havent needed to use it yet Toby but I have given out shit loads to others who have. Most have cut it pretty near to shape and finished 95% with a dremel and then hand sand

----------


## distant stalker

If you buy one you will have to shape either stock or spacer/cap to suit anyway might as well just make one, attach and shape with stock so you have flush edges

----------


## Toby

It's still massive distant stalker so my plan was to get a grip cap then I can thin it down to suit the cap instead of trying to shape a cap to fit the grip.

----------


## Gibo

> It's still massive distant stalker so my plan was to get a grip cap then I can thin it down to suit the cap instead of trying to shape a cap to fit the grip.


 :XD:  leave it alone man!!!!

----------


## Toby

Bloody hell Gibo, you need to clean up that mind of yours  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody hell Gibo, you need to clean up that mind of yours


Says the fellah's that said "it's still massive" and " grip"

----------


## sako75

Leave Toby alone, it looks like he got it in hand and knows what he's doing

----------


## Rushy

> Leave Toby alone, it looks like he got it in hand and knows what he's doing


We have no doubt he has it in hand eh Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

Not a single doubt

----------


## teFerrarri

Dont worry Toby, just all those old buggers admiring how you can still find yer tool and do it the hard way

----------


## Toby

Hahahaha!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Dont worry Toby, just all those old buggers admiring how you can still find yer tool and do it the hard way


Clever

----------


## Maca49

> Dont worry Toby, just all those old buggers admiring how you can still find yer tool and do it the hard way


Go play with your cartridges! :Have A Nice Day:

----------

